# Shreveport tree trimmer falls to death



## porch monkey (Feb 8, 2011)

You pros all be careful out there please:


Tree trimmer falls to death

Associated Press - February 8, 2011 4:44 PM ET

SHREVEPORT, La. (AP) - A 52-year-old man was killed when he fell while trimming a tree in south Caddo Parish.

The sheriff's office says the accident happened Tuesday as the man and another worker for Tim's Tree Service were cutting an uprooted tree that had fallen.

Authorities say the victim was straddling the tree's trunk when the tree suddenly shifted to an upright position, causing the man to fall about 25 feet to the ground.

The man, whose name has not been released, was pronounced dead at the scene.


----------



## wildwilly411 (Feb 10, 2011)

human sling shot. make ya wonder what some people think


----------



## PinnaclePete (Feb 10, 2011)

RIP.....people forget the root ball is a heck of a counter-weight, then when you cut the top off :blob4:


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not only is the root ball a large counterwight, but all of the roots on the down side are loaded springs waiting to unload and return to a neutral position, Joe.


----------

